# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  bạn liên hệ mua xe

## howoxe

Tu van:  Bạn mua xe đến địa chỉ Khang Thịnh Km 14 KCN Ngọc Hồi - Thanh Trì - HN nhé

----------

